# CM Punk needs to change his "look"



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Huge fan of Punk's but I just dont like his look ever since he cut his hair and slicks it back.
Look at his name. He has the tats and everything else covered. I just cant help but think the hair style is hurting his overall look. He should try to have the same style as when he came into the WWE or when he was in the SES. It will help him look more menacing tuff and well like a PUNK


----------



## Internet Champion (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

nah SES look was lame.

i like his current look to be honest.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

Umm, he just changed it last December.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

I think his current look is great.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



JimmyWangYang said:


> I think his current look is great.


I just started watching again in February, after a 10 year absentee! But I have to totally agree, I think this look fits him well...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

His current look is fine. He doesn't need to change or go back to anything.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

Current Look > Crazy Drug Free Hobo

His current look actually makes him look like a main eventer. His SES look made him look like Mike Knox's long lost brother.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

morrison already is the face with long black hair and black beard you need your top faces to look different from one another


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

He looks good with the slicked back hair


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

Sometimes it looks wierd, but other times its ok. I prefer his long hair though, but it doesnt matter. It's better than the bald look lol.


----------



## mustyballs (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



JERIPUNK said:


> Huge fan of Punk's but I just dont like his look ever since he cut his hair and slicks it back.
> Look at his name. He has the tats and everything else covered. I just cant help but think the hair style is hurting his overall look. He should try to have the same style as when he came into the WWE or when he was in the SES. It will help him look more menacing tuff and well like a PUNK


Just be straight up, the dude looks like a bitch, his GF looks more manlier than him and even has more muscles.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

I like the new look he reminds me of this guy:


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



p862011 said:


> morrison already is the face with long black hair and black beard you need your top faces to look different from one another



There was a difference, the difference being that with long black hair and beard Cm Punk looked badass where as John Morrison looks like a gay gymnast. Proof is below.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

*He currently looks like a pizza delivery boy... I think it's kinda funny.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

Morrison a top face? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOL


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

The ONLY thing CM Punk needs to change is his time at the gym. He needs to work out a lot harder and a lot more.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

Naw his new look with the slicked back hair is his best imo. When he had his long hair he looked too "indy".


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

I preferred his SES look as well.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

I've always been a fan of short-hair Punk. Slicked back is even better. Originally made him look like a mastermind villain. Now he just looks like a professional.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

He needs the hair back no doubt. It makes him look less small. I feel like long hair helps selling to with the exaggerated whip of the head. Either way, he's at that great point where he no longer needs a gimmick and can look pretty much how he pleases. Most of the time main eventers can be more of themselves when they've gotten over (with a few exceptions taker). It doesn't matter what his hair looks like now as long as he is rockin the mic and putting on quality matches.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

The guy looks allergic to the weightroom. I just dont understand guys like Punk, Ken Anderson, Samoa Joe, etc...these guys dont give a shit about their appearances. You look at the major draws from the modern era; Hogan, Rock, Goldberg, Austin, & Cena and those guys all have one thing in common...they lookec the part and they drew tons of money, some more than others, but all of them waay more than anyone else in the modern era.

Like it or not, people dont want to tune in in record numbers for a guy that literally looks like he could work at a Waffle House. Nash was correct.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

Short haired Punk > Long haired Punk


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

Punk tries hard to base his looks after Charles Manson, if you don't believe me, look it up.


----------



## Extremein06 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

He looks better now than he ever did earlier in his career with the chest tattoo and the slicked back hair.

Also, to Miles Berg. Are you serious? I watch wrestling for entertainment not to see buff guys, this isn't body building if he wants to work more on his grappling skills, or he wants to work more on his mic skills to be entertaining than do it. Seriously, that's the kind of attitude that's been holding back WWE for years. You have to look like this or you're nothing, go back to the 80's for that shit. I like my stars unique and not cut from the same cookie cutter bullshit that I've seen a million times and for all those stars that look like they work out hundreds of hours a week and make it, theres ten that look exactly the same and are NOTHING now but fat and sad.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



Extremein06 said:


> He looks better now than he ever did earlier in his career with the chest tattoo and the slicked back hair.
> 
> Also, to Miles Berg. Are you serious? I watch wrestling for entertainment not to see buff guys, this isn't body building if he wants to work more on his grappling skills, or he wants to work more on his mic skills to be entertaining than do it. Seriously, that's the kind of attitude that's been holding back WWE for years. You have to look like this or you're nothing, go back to the 80's for that shit. I like my stars unique and not cut from the same cookie cutter bullshit that I've seen a million times and for all those stars that look like they work out hundreds of hours a week and make it, theres ten that look exactly the same and are NOTHING now but fat and sad.


Hey, look, Im not writing the book on this shit, it's just what it is. Since '95, which to me is the modern era of professional wrestling (Nitro kicked it off), there have been five wrestlers to draw giant money and all five of them (Hogan, Rock, Goldberg, Austin, Cena) were all very familiar with the weightroom. 

Call it a coincidence or not, doesnt matter to me, but facts are facts.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

All he nees to make his look atm perfect is too get his porno/Freddie mecurey Stache.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

I like his current look a lot better. his long hair reminds me of jesus


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> The ONLY thing CM Punk needs to change is his time at the gym. He needs to work out a lot harder and a lot more.


He's an average looking guy, yeah, but he doesn't need to hit the muscles on muscles to be in the main event. Besides, assuming you're not a fat ass or a body builder yourself and just some avg. joe, I'd like to see you go out and wrestle a 40 minute match on PPV without getting gassed. There's more to being in shape than having a ton of muscles.

But back to Punk's look, not to be gay or anything (yeah, like "no ****" applies to a board dedicated to half-naked oily guys..), but I preferred his look from when he was doing commentary last year. I think it was slightly spiked and had some blonde highlights or something lol. His current look works, however.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



Extremein06 said:


> He looks better now than he ever did earlier in his career with the chest tattoo and the slicked back hair.
> 
> Also, to Miles Berg. Are you serious? I watch wrestling for entertainment not to see buff guys, this isn't body building if he wants to work more on his grappling skills, or he wants to work more on his mic skills to be entertaining than do it. Seriously, that's the kind of attitude that's been holding back WWE for years. You have to look like this or you're nothing, go back to the 80's for that shit. I like my stars unique and not cut from the same cookie cutter bullshit that I've seen a million times and for all those stars that look like they work out hundreds of hours a week and make it, theres ten that look exactly the same and are NOTHING now but fat and sad.


Completely right but i would love for him to buff up a little bit, hes supposed to be the top face or guy in wwe right now other then John cena and for him to be a legit main eventer he needs to either bulk up a bit or have some sort of symbolic weapon like sandmans cane or Trips sledge hamemr or Honkytonks mans guitar etc etc etc..


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

I always liked his longer bleached hair look the best but its not a big deal either way. If the guy wants short hair thats fine with me.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

Punk (the music, not the man) has always been about non-conformity. If you conform to what people expect a punk to be then you aren't one.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



miles berg said:


> The guy looks allergic to the weightroom. I just dont understand guys like Punk, Ken Anderson, Samoa Joe, etc...these guys dont give a shit about their appearances. You look at the major draws from the modern era; Hogan, Rock, Goldberg, Austin, & Cena and those guys all have one thing in common...they lookec the part and they drew tons of money, some more than others, but all of them waay more than anyone else in the modern era.
> 
> Like it or not, people dont want to tune in in record numbers for a guy that literally looks like he could work at a Waffle House. Nash was correct.



The last thing pro wrestling needs is more fucking body builders.

What those guys have on Punk more than anything is height.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

I personally liked Punk bald, he had a very intense look to him.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

I like his ecw look but his current one is fine.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

manson look was perfect for his SES character but i think his current look is better for his latest persona


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

As long as he doesn't look like CM Punk in Smackdown vs Raw 2011 I'm good.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

^CM Punk in 2010 didn't even look like CM Punk in SvR2011 lol.

It took abit of time to get used to seeing Punk after he got his head shaved and I didn't think it'd look good since his SES look was real cool and really looked like the opposite of a straight edge leader lol.


----------



## CaptainCharisma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



~Hollywood Hogan~ said:


> Current Look > Crazy Drug Free Hobo


:lmao I AGREE. :lmao


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

This was his best look:


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



DubC said:


> Morrison a top face? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOL


Yeah, I caught that too.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

Better with long hair


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Better with long hair


I dont know Man...everytime my friends saw him with long hair they called him a cocaine or heroine addict, now he looks kinda like a bond villian to me. Jk i dont have friends


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



LadyCroft said:


> *He currently looks like a pizza delivery boy... I think it's kinda funny.*


That or an off-duty waffle house cook.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



TheLadderMatch said:


> This was his best look:


Yeah, that was his best look.

And quite honestly he entertained me more as the leader of the new Nexus than he has in this run. They are just trying to push him beyond his capabilities and it is hard to get behind it because it just isn't believable.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



TheLadderMatch said:


> This was his best look:


^ Nailed it. Looked amazing.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

The short spiky style was the best - it made him look a lot younger.



miles berg said:


> Yeah, that was his best look.
> 
> And quite honestly he entertained me more as the leader of the new Nexus than he has in this run. *They are just trying to push him beyond his capabilities* and it is hard to get behind it because it just isn't believable.


fpalm


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

When his hair sticks out during a match and bobs around, it makes him look like an accountant
SORT IT OUT PUNK!!!


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

I like his current look the best.


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



mblonde09 said:


> The short spiky style was the best - it made him look a lot younger.
> 
> 
> fpalm


A year ago RAW drew a higher rating (3.23 last year v 2.97 this year) with 300,000 more viewers for a show taped a week earlier than a live show this year built around the CM Punk storyline.

Time for Punk fans to just recognize the truth and quit coming off as so defensive and bias.

Facts are facts. The Punk era has produced a 2.9 twice and we are barely two months into it. 

Punk isnt capable of drawing casual fans into the product. He is an upper midcarder being pushed into a spotlight that is just too bright for him.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



miles berg said:


> A year ago RAW drew a higher rating (3.23 last year v 2.97 this year) with 300,000 more viewers for a show taped a week earlier than a live show this year built around the CM Punk storyline.
> 
> Time for Punk fans to just recognize the truth and quit coming off as so defensive and bias.
> 
> ...


This is about CM Punk's look, not this week's Raw rating. Why are you going off-topic?

Ob topic, I like the short spiky hair look the best.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



miles berg said:


> A year ago RAW drew a higher rating (3.23 last year v 2.97 this year) with 300,000 more viewers for a show taped a week earlier than a live show this year built around the CM Punk storyline.
> 
> Time for Punk fans to just recognize the truth and quit coming off as so defensive and bias.
> 
> ...


Fine, I'll accept that since the facts do seem to bare it out. Now we've got that irrelevent fact out of the way let's look at the PPV buys and merchandise sales, you know, the things that actually make money. Punk's new t-shirt is one of the top selling items on WWEshop.com and the buyrates have been very healthy of late which is a better indicator of his drawing power. The fans who tune out the moment someone outside of the big 4 gets a push aren't the one buying the merch and PPVs anyway so there's as much point catering to them as there is the IWC.


----------



## Big BBB (Mar 24, 2005)

hair looks legit now. keep it


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

He needs to take a shower, hit the weights, and get a clue.


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



miles berg said:


> Yeah, that was his best look.
> 
> And quite honestly he entertained me more as the leader of the new Nexus than he has in this run. They are just trying to push him beyond his capabilities and it is hard to get behind it because it just isn't believable.


when he saying he was gonna kick kevin nash's ass no viewer could take him seriously, he just looked so puny compared to nash.


----------



## Mellowship Slinky (Aug 13, 2011)

He will change his look whenever he feels like it, but I don't think he really should as the slicked back look with the trimmed beard (or even his groomed look from MITB) is the best damn look he's had since he got his head shaved. It's cool, makes him look evil and smug as well as resembling Count Dracula. I mean, come on!

The short, blonde spiked up hairstyle didn't suit his character at all and after an amazing array of looks throughout his career, he went from being unique to looking like a low-budget, generic, metrosexual guy from any random drama show you see on TV. Could have been nice on anyone else, but it was a garbage look on Punk and could he be anymore of a lame-ass douchebag with that look...?

His bald/buzzcut look also looked horrible, maybe even moreso than the above hairstyle, but at least it suited him and was complimented by the beard so he didn't look too bland. Also, it was pretty ''Punk'', which is a plus. Still, did not like that look very much.

Masked Punk was just weird. Didn't like that, either.

Jesus/Charles Manson Punk was one of his greatest looks ever. He nailed that character from the mannerisms (that slow walk to the ring, making his voice sound deeper, and holding the mic as if he was praying) to the appearance, which made him look really intimidating. Check out his promo with Rey and his family. Dude looked intimidating as fuck. Plus, with the chest hair, he looked ''bigger'', for some reason compared to the scrawny Punk we all know.

2006-2009 Punk, the one we all know very well is IMO, my favorite look on him. I always associate CM Punk with that look since I first saw him in ECW. The long black hair was ridiculously cool, and it was nice how he used to come out with it looking different at times such as slicking it back with water (2006-2007) or just coming out with it naturally laying down on his face (2008-2009). Plus, it was nice to see it at different lengths during that time period. For instance, it was very long at certain times (Events that come to mind are when he won the ECW title from Morrison, NWO 2008, Survivor Series 2008) and a bit shorter at other times (ECW in 2006, GAB 2008, Armageddon 2008).

Indy Punk was also pretty awesome. I prefer his long blonde hair from RoH and FIP in 2004 to anything else. That was fucking killer. The redhead/purple/bleached look from 2001-2003 was decent enough.

So, overall I like him more with long hair than short hair:

1) Long black hair (2006-2009)
2) Jesus Punk (2010)
3) RoH/FIP blonde Punk (2004)
4) Indy Punk (2001-2003)
5) Slicked back hair (current)
6) Spiked up look (2010-2011)
7) Bald/Buzzed + Beard

Some old pics to help you decide:

Current Punk










Short spiked up hair










Buzzcut + Beard










Masked










Jesus Punk










Long black hair










RoH/FIP (2004)










Pre-2004










''Main event look'' and ''he looks neater with short hair'' comments aside, let's face it: CM Punk just looks _cooler_ with long hair.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*

CM punk current look is great. Looks like some badass mafia. But it does get messed-up a little when he wrestlers lol. like I said before, he needs to borrow wade barret's wax or gel.

Until his role/chracter in the WWE change dramatically, he is all fine with that look.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

PunkDrunk said:


> When his hair sticks out during a match and bobs around, it makes him look like an accountant
> SORT IT OUT PUNK!!!


bingo


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

His look fits him and looks fine...


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Mellowship Slinky said:


> He will change his look whenever he feels like it, but I don't think he really should as the slicked back look with the trimmed beard (or even his groomed look from MITB) is the best damn look he's had since he got his head shaved. It's cool, makes him look evil and smug as well as resembling Count Dracula. I mean, come on!
> 
> The short, blonde spiked up hairstyle didn't suit his character at all and after an amazing array of looks throughout his career, he went from being unique to looking like a low-budget, generic, metrosexual guy from any random drama show you see on TV. Could have been nice on anyone else, but it was a garbage look on Punk and could he be anymore of a lame-ass douchebag with that look...?
> 
> ...




long black hair and jesus punk look best


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

His current look is his best ever imo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CM Punk is the hottest man in the world.

The only thing he needs to change is the fact that he always comes out in clothes.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

My main problem with his current look is the problem I had with Ziggler's old look. It looks good cutting promos and coming down to the ring, but it gets fucked up way too easily while wrestling and makes him look ridiculous.

The short-haired was great for snarky commentator Punk, he looked very normal and sane, plus a lot younger.

The SES look worked perfectly, but only for that gimmick.

But long-haired Punk with the dyed hair (my personal favorite being straight black or the purple dye when he did the original Summer of Punk) is a great unique babyface look, it's pretty smexy, and it looks good cutting a promo or in the ring. Sure it looks a bit mid-cardy, but he looks very natural with long hair.


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

I liked his hair best when it was spiky


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

It's fine.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Nah this look is cool, his long hair was holding him back


----------



## tony2074 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nothing wrong with how he looks. And he doesn't need to go to the gym. I'm roughly the same size as punk, I do it all naturally as well and go four-five times a week and its immensely difficult to get massively muscled. Factor in my job, his travel schedule and he's probably as in shape as he can be. He's certainly not fat!! 

He'll change his look again in the future when his character changes again, he said on i want wrestling podcast that when the character changes he goes the whole hog, new look, new gear the works.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



miles berg said:


> The guy looks allergic to the weightroom. I just dont understand guys like Punk, Ken Anderson, Samoa Joe, etc...these guys dont give a shit about their appearances. You look at the major draws from the modern era; Hogan, Rock, Goldberg, Austin, & Cena and those guys all have one thing in common...they lookec the part and they drew tons of money, some more than others, but all of them waay more than anyone else in the modern era.
> 
> Like it or not, people dont want to tune in in record numbers for a guy that literally looks like he could work at a Waffle House. Nash was correct.


Look.... talking skill + ring skill + booking >>> look. The look only needs to hit a certain point and if you blow away in the ring enough...it doesn't matter.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I would like his long hair back, the slick back cut style really doesnt look good on him, right now he looks like Harvey Wippleman


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

IMO he should have kept it as just the moustache, or at least grown a fuller beard. There's a reason people call him hobo, it's because his beard looks so wispy and sparse right now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I hate this 80's philosophy that main eventers need to have a certain "look" to be taken seriously by the audience. This is 2011. The wrestling atmosphere likes to rely more on talent and appeal than looks nowadays. Punk doesn't need to change anything. Just like a Mysterio, a Del Rio, a Barrett, as long as they possess a talent and appeal to the crowd where they invest in them as main eventers, then looks should not determine a wrestler's push.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

It only looks weird 20 minutes into matches when the hair products start to wear off.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

I personally liked his long hair, and I hate how 5 mins into a match his greased back hair gets messed up and looks funny throughout the rest of the match.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The whole thing of heels and faces need to look a certain way is just dumb. You can look like a good person but are a total dick and vice-versa . Whats next? Going back to white boots for faces black for heels?People aren't dumb, they know who the bad guy is and who the good guy is


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

No, he doesn't. He's way more badass like this


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

he is growing his hair back. I'm pretty sure. his hair seem longer every week.


----------



## xkatkatx (Jul 7, 2011)

I think the current look is fine, actually. I don't really have a problem with it.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with his look. As long as the fans are reacting who gives a damn what he looks like?


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Smashisleet said:


> I personally liked his long hair, and I hate how 5 mins into a match his greased back hair gets messed up and looks funny throughout the rest of the match.


Yeah he had his head shaved off at Smackdown, it has been growing back ever since. Nothing else we can do but wait for it to get long again.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk neews to change his "look"*



Internet Champion said:


> nah SES look was lame.
> 
> i like his current look to be honest.


Why would u put Jesus's pic next to punk :no: Punk looks nothing like the Savior. Man Epic Fail on ur part fpalm anyway. I like His look when he first became world champion and I am cool with his current look.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

The look from November last year to around February this year with the spikey hair, is his best look.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

his current look is fine, plus he slicks his hair back so that when it grows back all the way, it will be easier to straighten etc


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If CM Punk goes back to long hair, it should look like this:


----------

